# Car Graveyard



## sureshank (Jan 15, 2017)

we explored this car graveyard with some lovely classics sadly there was a message on one of the cars saying to vandels and theifs if i see you doing either of the two you wont be getting another chance and it made me mad that people would vandelise and steal parts of these cars making the owner write this message and ruining it for everyone i consider my myself either of these so i went on to get my photographs and go as i didnt want to be caught even know my intends werent harmful here are the photographs i got 


Car Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Car Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Car Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Car Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Car Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Car Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Car Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Car Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Car Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Car Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 15, 2017)

An illegal dump under the EPA, the owner should be prosecuted and the site cleared! I somewhat hope he does try and prosecute somebody, he may well find the tables turned. People who defile natural habitats like this really make me angry, but unfortunately because it is off the beaten track, it and a number of similar eyesores are allowed to fester. Many legitimate businesses with sites that were full of really old and valuable vehicles, went out of business and were bulldozed flat when they could not afford to meet the new requirements of the EPA. Those of us who were running old or classic vehicles at the time usually lost a valuable source of cheap local spares.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 15, 2017)

Some nice pics there, u cant beat a bit of metal in my opinion Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gromr (Jan 15, 2017)

Sad to see that old Defender in that state. They still sell for a fair bit.


----------



## odeon master (Jan 15, 2017)

Great to see, especially the cinibar red Austin Allegro, i had this same model and colour Allegro years ago, and my car festers in a feild just like this one to this day lol.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 16, 2017)

Thats really nice and a bit different from the normal stuff we see.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SS_EXplorer (Jan 16, 2017)

Some cool classics there, such a shame


----------

